# I look like



## MisticalMisty (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok..here's the game..go to google and put Your name looks like and post your results.

Example..I searched "Misty looks like" and came up with this:

_Misty looks UGLY!! LOL.. She's gorgeous!!_


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 19, 2006)

"Deanna looks like she wants to explode"


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh...my...god. This is what I came upon on google.

_"Brian looks like a sexless sweetie who appeals to teeny boppers and who is very high in the charts but of course despised by ravers."_


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 19, 2006)

Missy looks like an uber dyke!


WOAH!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 19, 2006)

"barb looks like something out of a medieval torture chamber"

"Barb looks like her mom"

"Barb looks like a guy on steroids"

"barb looks like crap"

"'barb' looks like the kind of flags you could expect the wind to support."

If I can wear a tight corset and look hot, I'll take the first description, thanks.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2006)

OK, this is what I came upon under my alter ego. I'm not making this up.

_"Les looks like a lot of rotten duck yoke mixed in a dead neanderthal's hairy body that has been taken into some science lab for new disease causes"_

Fun game Misty.


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2006)

*.. the banana-mango mousse cakes just looks so amazing!

THE MANGO-MAN.... "He looks like hell" 

~~~~~~~~

Jay looks like a woman, or Jackie O, or something.

Jay looks like shit.


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2006)

"Caroline looks like a she-male or male-she whatever lol :O" 

"Caroline looks like a really hot green alien. shit basher." 

Those seem to be myspace comments to someone....


"yeah... i do agree caroline looks like kate bosworth as well! i'm so shocked! she's so young and already smoking! *argh!* ..."

That was about someone named Caroline Winberg


----------



## elle camino (Nov 19, 2006)

"Abby looks like a little angel!"




no comment.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 19, 2006)

I like the combo of the 2nd and the 3rd best, although the 1st and 4th together makes me wonder if Holly Golightly had some hidden tattoos...



Carla looks like Audrey Hepburn.

Carla looks like a girl next door, but...

Carla - looks like you need to stay at home!

Carla looks like Henry Rollins.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 19, 2006)

mango said:


> Jay looks like a woman, or Jackie O, or something.
> 
> Jay looks like shit.




. . .


----------



## jamie (Nov 19, 2006)

**grumble,grumble* Frickin boy name!*

"Jamie looks like a greaser but sounds like The House of Lords"

"I personally think Jamie looks like a mattress back road whore but that's just me."

"Jamie looks like the love child of Charlie Sheen and Kevin Federline. That is one skanky love child."


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 19, 2006)

Laura looks like a primary school teacher...

Laura looks like the kind of sweater you would wear often...comfy, simply elegant and cozy. 

Laura looks like she’s about to breastfeed those pups.

Laura looks like a ticking time bomb. 

Laura looks like a poster child for Xanax, Quaaludes and and whatever happy shit the drug companies are pushing for the ordinary repig wife this year. 

Laura looks like she is about to hurl.


Edited to add: I think half of these were comments about Laura Bush.. too funny. Great game, Misty.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Nov 20, 2006)

"Jim Looks Like the Enzyte Guy!!!"

NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo....!


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2006)

When I asked him what Tina looks like, he said that she is "attractive" having "...nice long legs, and long shiny red hair" before volunteering that she is "sexy "

In four pages of results, that is the only "Tina looks like." I confess that I do not have the patience right now to do anything more than look at the results paragraph for each result. I do not have long legs, but I have heard that they are nice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2006)

Fuzzy looks like a bloke who sells newspapers at my train stop.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

fun thread, Misty!

Kim looks like an adult-sized Cupid of an indiscernible gender and walks like a tree 

Kim looks like a gremlin and doesn't wear underpants

Kim looks like Pebbles

Kim looks kinda freaky

KIM LOOKS LIKE A CRACK ADDICT AND A STRIPPER

Kim looks like Eminems’ mother 

Kim looks like Hell. Damn! She looks like that cheshire cat

Ever wondered what a bottle of Pepto Bismol would look like if it had even less subtlety, and mated with an insect of some ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

formal name

Kimberly looks like a deformed fish


----------



## ripley (Nov 20, 2006)

Nuthin'. Under my real name, or under ripley.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

Ha ha, some really funny ones show up, but then I seem to have a common name:

"George looks like one of those puzzled little monkeys that one day was eating berries in the jungle and the next was wearing a red cap and ..."

"George looks like Tom Hanks. Who knew what he looked like without makeup."

(Of course referring to Boy George)

"George looks like Susan's Aunt Sarah."

"George looks like a different woman than the live"


----------



## ripley (Nov 20, 2006)

Yay, bbwsweetheart hooked me up! 

Ripley looks like he is starting to develop mild Colic

Ripley looks like a loving companion

RIPLEY Looks like it stung him

Ripley looks like a cross between Stillman regular Chris Eigeman and Sam Raimi fave Bruce Campbell

Ripley looks like a psychotic [how did they know??? :shocked: ]

Ripley looks like a scene from a slow episode of 'The Midsomer Murders'

Ripley looks like he is wearing an earring

Ripley looks like she couldn't care less [so true ]

Ripley looks like she should be fixing a car


----------



## wistful (Nov 20, 2006)

This was fun:


"Elizabeth looks like an angel and plays the harp like a dream"

"Elizabeth looks like a cadavre, more dead than alive"

"Elizabeth looks like she's about to pass out from a combination of the heat and being unable to breathe because of her corset"


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 20, 2006)

*This was too funny! I know most of them were about Teri Hatcher..but some of them were too funny to pass up  *

*Terri looks like* skelator
*Terri looks like* 1/2 of her size
*Terri looks like* a guy and he thinks I'm crazy for thinkin she's pretty
*TERRI* *LOOKS LIKE* BARRBIE!!!
*Terri looks like* Michael Jackson now
*Terri looks like* she is driving heavy machinery (and she is! *...*
*Terri looks like* a cross-eyed Jeff Corwin
*Terri looks like* Alicia Silverstone
*Terri looks like* Cher.
*Terri looks like* she is enjoying a nice sunny day!
*Terri looks like* shit!
*Terri looks like* a stripper! 
*terri looks like* a farmer 
*Terri looks like* a stuck-up Roaring Twenties girl, Charleston slim and flat-chested,
*Terri looks just like* my second wife


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 20, 2006)

Megan looks like a feisty one...

(wow, that's remarkably accurate.... *wink*)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 20, 2006)

Rick looks like he's plotting some evil deed in that picture, possibly a revenge plot against a lost love... or maybe he's just smiling mischieviously? ...

"Rick looks like a mad scientist."

Rick looks like a tough guy but manages to choke up when talking about his children. 

Rick looks like he is on some kind of conveyor belt through the whole thing. ...

Rick looks like he's got sand in his eyes :

Rick looks like he might be twice as big as he was in the old days,

Rick looks like one of the (undead) Bee Gees in that photo with Run DMC & Steve Tyler. 

Rick looks like the floor just gave out below him. 

Rick looks like he could shove a sign or two down someone's throat.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]OK, after a night sleeping about it, I figured it out. 
I had the same problem you had, Tina... we forgot the " " around the search text... which leads to some kind of chaos, as Google searches each word separately, then.

Here are some I found:
*
Chris looks like* he's furious, like there's a hundred things he wants to say.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Chris looks like* an old woman in that hat, but he's still ready to lick Chastity!
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Chris looks like* you had a great time
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Chris looks like* Phil Collins
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Chris looks like* something i would need eventually[/SIZE]


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 20, 2006)

I didn't come up with any phrases, exactly, but I did get references to pictures:

Joy looks like a spotted fish:
http://www.bettgallery.com.au/artists/wastell/world/06joy.htm

Joy looks like a crew of utility workers laying fiber:
http://www.patrick.com/front/archives/2005/06/what_joy_looks.html

Joy looks like a winning baseball player...
http://web.mac.com/gsanchez1/iWeb/Cranial%20Spew/Cranial%20Spew/B0192DFE-789D-4120-8E76-D6B8DFA6C00C.html (I might have to dispute this one, since I'm not very "pure" :batting: )

Joy looks like creativity...
http://www.lookslikejoy.com/

Joy looks like a triumphant hockey team...
http://portastatic.blogspot.com/2006/06/what-joy-looks-like.html

Joy looks like a programming language...
ht[URL="http://www.latrobe.edu.au/philosophy/phimvt/joy/forth-joy.html"]tp://www.latrobe.edu.au/philosophy/phimvt/joy/forth-joy.html[/URL]

Joy looks like snow falling...(my favorite, since I am pretty flaky  )
http://redolence.blogspot.com/2006/09/this-is-what-joy-looks-like.html


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> Yay, bbwsweetheart hooked me up!




I LOVE YOUR AVATAR. Way to go Princess Bride


----------



## cnk2cav (Nov 20, 2006)

Alrighty, here goes....definately not number 4, but a toss up between 1 and 5 i think 

"Chrystal looks like a real nice strain to grow and even better to smoke"

"Chrystal looks like the perfect mommy "

"Chrystal looks like a freakin donkey "

"Chrystal looks like she weighs 70 pounds "

"Chrystal looks like a Predator"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

I got two answers:

Ella looks miserable. She is desperate. She not only did not want to be photographed, but she was being "hunted". 

and

Ella looks like a feisty oneI think she is is cute and intense!

I think I'll take the 2nd description, although, after a day like today, the first one probably applies to me most!

~Punkin (Ella)


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2006)

Didn't get a thing until the bottom of page 2, and it's this: 

"AnnMarie looks sooo dahhling in that dress"


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2006)

manda looks like a large snake with little arms and a dragon's head.

manda looks like drew barrymore.


hahahaha. stoopid internets.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Nov 24, 2006)

"Josie looks like she just got up and went to get her morning coffee. Josie would be just as beautiful, if not more beautiful, than both of them if she bothered to put some makeup on, but it looks like she doesnt care (I wouldnt either if I looked like her)." 

"Josie looks like a charmer"

"Josie looks like the Gerber baby!"

"Josie looks like several breeds rolled into one!"

"Josie Looks like Popeye's Illegitimate daughter Josie looks like a Kewpie doll Josie looks like she's about to die Josie looks like a little angel in white ..."


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 25, 2006)

It's odd but there was nothing that Google could come up with for my real name or my on-line name!


----------



## Kiki (Dec 18, 2006)

This is fun!

KiKi looks like a princess with her eye liner on. 
Kiki looks like my kitty. 
Kiki looks like a prototype for Ed from Cowboy Bebop.
Kiki looks like a thief.
Kiki looks like a rhino-dog thing.
KiKi looks like a yellow and black penguin with fingerless flippers.
Kiki looks like a bad version of Carrie from Sex and the City.
Kiki looks like she got cheek implants.
Kiki looks like a little vampire!
Kiki looks like a squirrel, with big bushy hair, a slender small midsection with a big ass.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 18, 2006)

mine are LAME!!! 

Bernadette LOOKS for Treasure 
the others dont even make any sence 


Ok I put in Berna and they are funny 
Berna looks like Solid Fresh Dope

Berna looks like Creek running north

Berna looks like Noi

Berna looks like Bio Tech WeblogWill Novartis out bid Crucell for BERNA Biotech

LOL funny stuff


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 18, 2006)

Richard looks like a relatively healthy "catch," vaguely moved by Jerri's pathetic seduction.

Excellent


----------



## Canadian (Dec 18, 2006)

Ahhhh hahaha. My first one is mint.



> Trent looks like he is having an orgasm!!


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2006)

"Spanky looks JUST like my cat Mork when he was a kitten. The color, the pink nose, the fuzzy white fur all the same! Even that bendy posture!"

Cats. It alwats has to be about cats. Probably a set up.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh, and what Spanky looks like from the site with the quote......

Sorry about the slightly compromising photo of a kitty under 18.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 18, 2006)

I searched: "jeff looks like" ...

and got this as a result...

_"Jeff looks like a lost extra from a late sixties bikers-trash-California B film whose Harley has somewhere in the time warp transmutated into an open top Ford Escort."_

:blink:


----------



## twinklebelle (Dec 18, 2006)

Rachel looks like Judy Finnigan P2 

I have always felt very temporary about myself, but if my time comes, I want a girlfriend like Rachel!

wow! rachel seriously looks like a model! what a babe!!

Rachel emerges from the cabin wearing a dress the size of a handkerchief, a fake leopard fur coat, a ridiculous orangey-blonde wig, oversized shades, and a pair of hoochie-mama stacked heels. In short, Rachel looks like a ho.:blink:


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 18, 2006)

Eric looks like a prophet

Eric looks like a Nordic god and appears to have an endless supply of good fortune

Eric looks like a young Jeff Beck and sounds like a combination of Hendrix, Wes Montgomery, Jeff Beck, and Jan Hammer all rolled into one!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 18, 2006)

Fabulous game, Misty! Everybody's are hilarious --

My first response? "Liz looks like a rockstar with slurpees."


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 19, 2006)

I found a few good ones...

"Andrea looks like she's imitating a fish."

"Andrea looks like me! I'm not a fan but she really looks like me!!" 

"Andrea looks like she's in the midst of a paroxysm of laughter!"

And this one was, by far, my favorite:

"I'll show you what this girl Andrea looks like, shes kinda iffy, I dont know if I want to do anything with her because shes like grade A+ slut."

:batting:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2006)

*-jack looks like he is getting ready to star in SUPER TROOPERS 2"BOYS ON BIKES". 

- Jack looks like some greasy mariachi, who else could pull that off?

- Jack looks like he's been on a bender *


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2006)

Got a lot of Harry Potter references, because of my name. But...

Ginny looks like she just fainted in his arms as he carries her (I wish!)
Ginny looks like a mini-Mrs. Weasley (do not!)
Ginny looks like she knows what's going on (always)
Blonde, blue eyed Ginny looks like she's made friends (Duh. This IS Dims).
Who knows what Ginny looks like beyond having red hair? She might have no chest and big thighs! I might love her more if she did! (Yes, I do have no chest and big thighs. Blonde, though!)
Ginny looks like a monkey on steroids (Thanks).

And my favorite:

Your 'Ginny' looks like a pretty good size.

Thanks!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Dec 19, 2006)

Fun indeedy.

"...mark looks like an English semicolon:"

"...mark looks like a cheap..."

"...mark looks like a disease..."

"...mark looks like shyt..."

"...mark looks like grass..."

"...mark looks like now."

"...mark looks like this: ?"


----------



## love dubh (Dec 19, 2006)

_Maire looks like the tranny on the Surreal Life just 50 Ibs haevier 

Maire looks like it would rhyme with "hair"
_


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 19, 2006)

This was what came back first:
Steve looks like a GQ model on Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

Then came this:
Hey, that Steve looks like a really nice guy, (this was referring to Steve from Blues Clues fame)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2006)

> Wayne looks like he has driven into a swarm of flies as he flies down the highway smiling and drinking and tossing his hair and tossing cans in the desert and forgetting roof tiles and roofs and HoJos except for renting a room in one with a blonde but he saw no blondes when he looked around after opening the carton of broken tiles to see if anyone was sympathetic and saw instead the convenience store and that was enough. Wayne is Wayne and Wayne is gone.
> 
> http://www.mississippireview.com/1996/0196padg.html


Someone down in Mississippi like to write run-on sentences......


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 19, 2006)

This is kinda disturbing 

Micah looks like... Who does Micah look more like?
Micah looks like such a big boy in his crib!
micah looks like jake gyllenhaal
Micah looks like Rob Thomas
Micah looks like me, and he's beautiful.
Micah looks like hes all chill and shit.
Micah looks like me. *She's* got these big eyes.
Micah looks like Jon Stewart.
Micah looks like he might have an African-American father
Micah looks like he's known about his power for a while
Micah looks like he could be the guy to help stop that problem.
Micah looks like he's cheering Santa on
Micah looks like a young John Stewart
Micah looks like BOTH.
micah looks like you!
Micah looks like a mafia.
Micah looks like *she *will get even.
Micah looks like that girl from Scooby Doo, Velma
Micah looks like a fly in the center of a web.

Kay I'm kinda disturbed now. I like how I'm a girl at least three times though 

=Divals


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 19, 2006)

I must be doing this wrong. Nothing comes up for Geralyn looks like. I guess I'm so unique, no one looks like me :-D


----------



## xeeb (Dec 19, 2006)

_Rhiannon looks like you gave Keisha some great makeup tips.
Rhiannon looks like #4 on the list, then maybe Keisha Evans 
*Rhiannon looks like she really wants to dig in to that chocolate!!!* 
Rhiannon looks like that
Rhiannon looks like she's about to attack Prophet next for half a second then shakes her head 
Rhiannon looks like a rather "cheap pornstar" nasty
Rhiannon looks like a boy
Rhiannon looks like the teenager you wish you would've been.
_

I'm quite amused XD


----------



## steely (Dec 19, 2006)

Amy looks like she is about two rhinestones away from a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2006)

"Lilly Looks Like An Idiot"

"Lilly looks like a rather festive prostitute"

"The more I look at your drawing, the more Lilly looks like Julia Roberts"


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 19, 2006)

"And Stan looks like a complete spaz, which is how I like him."
"Nice picture Stan, looks like starship Enterprise."

These games always peg me so accurately its scary...

fa_man_stan


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 24, 2009)

This is such a fun thread I thought it'd be fun to bump it and play again! Even if you've posted in this thread before, feel free to search again and see what new results you get!

That Ginny looks like she likes to wear mink over her shoulders. Could be another high maintenance gal. (LOL)

Ginny looks like a piece of work. (haha)

Ginny looks like she's having one hell of a time.

Ginny looks like a really fun character. (  )

Ginny looks like such a cute innocent girl. (  )

Ginny looks like a complete slut! (  )

Ginny looks like Lewinsky - minus 100 pounds or so. (LOL - when did Monica become that fat?!)

Ginny looks like 20+ more than under 20. (Well, that's accurate. lol)

Ginny looks like a supermodel. (Thank you. :blush

Ginny looks like a Vampire. (ooooooh.)

Ginny looks like the biggest bitch to walk the earth. (some around here would agree. lol)


----------



## toni (May 25, 2009)

Toni looks like my kind of cat!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 25, 2009)

Dianna looks like we've caught her in a moment to herself.


----------



## Trudy (May 25, 2009)

. Trudy looks nice


----------



## Red (May 25, 2009)

_ Lorna looks like a new woman with her newly shaved head. _


----------



## Ivy (May 25, 2009)

Ivy looks like she has pickle slices for nipples.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 25, 2009)

Bobbie looks like...


"Bobby looks like it's going to be expensive" lol

"Bobby looks like he forgot to clean his mouth after being in the bowl of milk.too cute!"


----------



## ladle (May 25, 2009)

"James looks like he wants to do me"

Seriously...W T F!


----------



## ladle (May 25, 2009)

"James looks like he wants to do me"

Seriously...W T F!


----------



## Tanuki (May 25, 2009)

"Tim looks like he has a beard." 

Well, I haven't shaved in a few days

"Tims don't look anything like Bobs"

I hope not, Bob is my Dogs name


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2009)

Ivy said:


> Ivy looks like she has pickle slices for nipples.



LMFFAO...This is THE BEST!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 25, 2009)

*Barbara looks like the type I would want to wake up next to for the rest of my life

Barbara has the cool dress sense, has a child to raise.. and she looks like she has FUN.

Barbara looks like one of those glamorous women you see dancing in ads for lavish trance/house clubs*

LMAO wow This is fun!!


----------



## goofy girl (May 25, 2009)

Bridget looks like Megan Mullaly

Bridget looks like a lady.

Bridget looks like she has Parkinson's disease when the phone rings 


:huh:


----------



## slrm2m (May 25, 2009)

I googled using my real life first name and here is what i got:
"Sandy looks like she's so happy she could cry"


----------



## bexy (May 25, 2009)

I got

"Bex looks like a good pattern for a flight"

What does that even mean lol!?

If I use my full name I get

"Rebecca looks like Miley Cyrus"

Hee hee!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 1, 2009)

"Ashley looks like a mermaid, a stripper mermaid."


I wish.


----------



## Tania (Jun 1, 2009)

Ahahaha.

NOTHING came up for Kaliopi. Here's what I got for Kali:

Kali looks like my sister's cat Athena a little.

Kali looks like she got kankles.

Kali looks like a playfull handful.

Kali looks like you. 

Kali looks like Divine. (WTF?!)

And my personal favorite: Kali looks like the Powerpuff Girl of death.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 1, 2009)

"Toni looks like an intoxicated party girl"

Toni Looks like she was hit by an Ugly stick, but thats okay

Toni looks like a dead fish, as always


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Jun 1, 2009)

"Chandra looks like a dreamette"


----------



## Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

Chef Looks Like a Winner! Oh Yeah! 

or

Matt looks like he should be a pirate! Oh Yeah  

Indubitably


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 1, 2009)

Pat looks like such a stalker
Pat looks like and idiot

Lulu looks like she is sick


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2009)

*- What a mango looks like? a fatter pear with no neck.

- Before a mango is carved out, it looks like a blushing egg, large and heavy. 

~~~~~~~~~~

- Jay looks like the cleanup hitter to me.

- Jay looks like he is having fun.

- Jay looks like shit. 

- Who gives a damn what Jay looks like!
*


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 2, 2009)

Chef said:


> Matt looks like he should be a pirate! Oh Yeah



Pirates are always looking for mermaids, aren't they?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 3, 2009)

_Looks like Ivan has nothing to do_ (sometimes)
_Ivan looks like a tremendous fuck_ (wtf?)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

_tom looks like hes gonna molest jen hahaha_ (wtf??? seriously)
_Thomas' :: Looks like crap_ (Well,I have been ill...)
_New Statesman - Now Uncle Tom looks like a militant terrorist_ (I hope my niece didn't write this...)

Conclusion: Internets = *WEIRD*


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

lol
oooohh What fun! Mine says....

Amber looks like she's about to strangle Jenn!!

Amber looks like an angel

and this is what the Frontal View of The Amber looks like (lmao I jest not)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2009)

phatfatgirl said:


> lol
> oooohh What fun! Mine says....
> 
> *Amber looks like she's about to strangle Jenn!!*
> ...



I Wouldn't wanna be Jenn...


----------



## steely (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like a blood moon with a golden glow.


----------



## mybluice (Jun 3, 2009)

Janna looks the most like Julie Andrews


....looks like a used porn star


hahahahahahahaa


----------



## mergirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Lisa looks like a dehydrated crack whore.
hmm..i feel very hydrated but the rest i cant argue with..


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

*Rai looks like --


the 'hypocrite' in speeding ticket scandal. confused
something that was banged up in someone’s garage. doh:damn! who told!)
an expertly wrapped Christmas gift. (the line to unwrap starts 2 blocks that-a-way --> )
she gained her weight back. happy
*


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jun 4, 2009)

Stephenie looks like she belongs on the cover of a magazine
Stephenie looks like she's on drugs all the time
Stephenie looks like Paul Stanley of KISS

I'm a drugged up model from KISS


----------



## Cors (Jun 4, 2009)

I apparently... look like a gift tied with wrapping paper, ribbons, and bows. More often than not, however, it cannot be wrapped at all. :O


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jun 5, 2009)

Madison looks like a slightly used and skanky fairy princess with wonderful mountains and glitter on her nose.

and

Madison looks like a normal little girl. I guess that is why they say "looks can be deceiving."

 Yikes!! Haha


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 5, 2009)

butler girl looks cute 'n' peppy just like her lil doggy


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jun 5, 2009)

This one is for your Misty.No my hair doesn't look like that just because I cut it all off....LOL

Linda looks like she "got her hair cut in prison"

Linda looks like she sunbathed under a tea strainer (the freckle thing again). ...


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 5, 2009)

"LEAH LOOKS LIKE A UMMMMM IM NOT GUNNNA SAY IT CUZ ITS MEAN AND I DONT WANNA GET BEAT UP!"

"Leah looks like a misplaced "Midwest farmer's daughter." 

"Leah looks like another sunny day in London."

"Leah looks like Billie bad ass with that cig, and just her overall body language, and I love it."

And my favorite:

"Happiness is Leah-shaped."


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

"Megan Looks Like a Watermelon and I want to eat her" was the first one
WTF, SRSLY, WTF?!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 5, 2009)

Princess looks like a cupie doll with extra hair and i wanna squeeze her


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jun 12, 2009)

Andres looks like the love child of Julio Iglesias and Ricky Martin.

Andres looks like a laughing moon wearing a hat.

Andrés looks like Weezer frontman Rivers Cuomo.

Andres looks like he belongs at the science fair.

Andres looks like he could pretty much fill a barrel all by himself.

Andres looks like he's eating Brianna.

Andres looks like a girl.


----------



## Esther (Jun 12, 2009)

"Esther looks like a mad transvestite"

I tried it with my real name, too, and got:
"(Real name) looks like cocaine"... but I think that's because my real name is also an actual word!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jun 13, 2009)

Brandi looks good! 
Brandi looks like a man! 
Brandi looks like a book.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jun 13, 2009)

Sarah looks like one in a million today 


Aaah


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 21, 2009)

"Michael looks like (a) drag queen in one of Paul(')s porn videos" <--It hurts because it's true!

"Michael looks like a 5-year old who needs to pee." <-- I do the pee pee dance like no other. About the only time I dance with any effectiveness

"Michael looks like Burt Lancaster." <-- I wish. At best, I am a cross between Mark Feuerstein (of "In Her Shoes" fame), and Matthew Modine when he played Joker in "Full Metal Jacket


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 22, 2009)

Bobbie looks like....

"bobbie looks like a girl".....always a good thing.

"Bobby, looks like it is going to be expensive"


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 22, 2009)

Hilarious -

*Kimberly looks like a sweetie

*Kimberly looks like shit

*Kimberly looks like what Mena Suvari would look like if Mena was actually somewhat attractive (lol)

*Kimberly looks like a ferret, except not as cute

*Kimberly looks like a scared kitten


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 22, 2009)

"Natalie looks like that truck driver from Pee Wees Big Adventure. "

ha ha ha


and "Natalie looks like Kaitlyn from Real World Brooklyn"... who??

Good for a laugh...:happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 22, 2009)

There seems to be a theme 

Lisa looks like a total brat who's making fun of Acid

Lisa looks like she's stoned

Lisa looks like. A dehydrated crack whore


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 22, 2009)

Kathy looks like a good candidate for the 4th Annual Sonja Award ... Kathy looks like she was manufactured in a different country ...

Kathy looks like the leader of the Chozo from Metroid Prime.


----------



## bdog (Oct 23, 2009)

kathynoon said:


> Kathy looks like the leader of the Chozo from Metroid Prime.



I'm so jealous of that one!! 

--

"Aaron looks like he got barfed on by the dot monster." 

"Aaron looks like a straight up crack head! He's obnoxious and full of himself! Please vote him off!!!! Maksim is just saying what everyone else is thinking!"  

"...Aaron. Looks like he may FINALLY find happiness (although I don't trust whiny Sophie)." :happy:

"Aaron looks like he's about eleven and there is nothing cute or sexy about the prepubescent chest of a young boy" :doh:

"Aaron looks like Powder." :eat1:

"Does anyone else think Aaron looks like he's on meth?":really sad:

"Aaron looks like he has having too much fun to be in 'Miller's Crossing'":bounce:


----------



## northwestbbw (Oct 23, 2009)

"Delanie looks like a polka dotted stray mutt. Aussies are definitely not meant to shaved.....i cant look at her without crackin up"

HAHA! that is was the only one I could find with how I spell my name, however the alternate spelling of my name, Delaney, came up with a lot more.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 27, 2009)

"Lauren looks like she's having trouble in her French Lesson!" 


Uh, yah. Considering I took Spanish in school.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 27, 2009)

hans looks like broccoli

Hans looks like he's enjoying himself a little toooooo much!





hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 27, 2009)

"Laura looks like she's starting to drink..."
"Laura looks like she's about to breastfeed those pups!" (wtf?!)
"Laura looks like the kind of sweater you would wear often...comfy, simply elegant"

"Gingembre, looks like we were right!"
"Gingembre, Looks Like Trouble" - these were next to each other in a list of horses from a racing website, haha!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 27, 2009)

Erin looks like she's a Barbie doll, College Girl/Hooters waitress...

LMAO!!! Whoa I am one hot barbie college hooters waitress!


----------



## protuberance (Oct 28, 2009)

"Brian looks like a right twat in all these photos."


----------

